# Grey water Tank emptying (beware rant)



## Camper Bob (Jun 26, 2017)

Just lately I have watched a lot of motorhomes come and go and whilst parked up wherever , espescially public car parks , they have happily had showers , washed , shaved done the dishes etc etc with the grey tap wide open, letting all that soapy , full of skin , hair , food, grease  etc etc .water run all over the place.

STOP IT.     NOW.  Because next year when you come on your free holidays there will be a sign saying NO CAMPING / OVERNIGHT PARKING , because of inconsiderate , selfish , disrespectful twats like YOU. all of us who have been doing this for years and years without bothering anyone will suffer because of YOU.

I just add this has been very new mhomes and vans , if you can afford that then just pay to empty it on a site, or maybe you just don't know where the tap is at all?

Or Perhaps we should just all do it then these nice spots would be so chuffing disgusting no one would wish to camp there ?

Please read the guidelines and THINK of others.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 26, 2017)

They don`t give a foooooooooooooooook.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 26, 2017)

Was in an aires down at Bordeaux and three Autotrails arrived heading for a rally Calpe area.  In the morning all three left leaving a trail of waste water.  Emailed Autotrail and the rally organisers, to suggest there may be a problem with their waste valves.  Not surprisingly I got no response. They do us no credit.


----------



## The laird (Jun 26, 2017)

Seen this on many HIRE vans ,they don't give a hoot ,next year they will prob be back to a package holiday and stuff us long term motorhomers,Imho!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 26, 2017)

My thoughts exactly, sounds more like the hired motorhomes, not a lot you can do, except confront them when you see it happening, they'd more than likely just tell you to f*ck off and mind your own business though.


----------



## The laird (Jun 26, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> My thoughts exactly, sounds more like the hired motorhomes, not a lot you can do, except confront them when you see it happening, they'd more than likely just tell you to f*ck off and mind your own business though.



Spotted three together ,two dropping waste ,confronted them and the reply was we never knew what it was,I asked about the demo they would have got at handover which they said that was not part of it 
MY AR-E was my reply ,no hirer would omit that for their own good firstly !


----------



## caledonia (Jun 26, 2017)

Camper Bob said:


> Just lately I have watched a lot of motorhomes come and go and whilst parked up wherever , espescially public car parks , they have happily had showers , washed , shaved done the dishes etc etc with the grey tap wide open, letting all that soapy , full of skin , hair , food, grease  etc etc .water run all over the place.
> 
> STOP IT.     NOW.  Because next year when you come on your free holidays there will be a sign saying NO CAMPING / OVERNIGHT PARKING , because of inconsiderate , selfish , disrespectful twats like YOU. all of us who have been doing this for years and years without bothering anyone will suffer because of YOU.
> 
> ...




It maybe they are newbies and don't know any better. Rather than sit and watch them making an ar5e of it why didn't you go and show them how it should be done?


----------



## The laird (Jun 26, 2017)

caledonia said:


> It maybe they are newbies and don't know any better. Rather than sit and watch them making an ar5e of it why didn't you go and show them how it should be done?



Think they were not happy when I chalkenged them ,promised it wouldn't happen again ?they stated!mmmmmmm


----------



## oppy (Jun 26, 2017)

Sadly, I have been guilty of this in the past, sorry. The problem was (and still is), that when parked up I place a bucket under the waste and when about to leave I empty it into the bushes. But occasionally I forget to shut off the drain valve, so as I leave the site, I leave a trail of waste water (this is because the drain off is slightly higher than the tank, thus as I go up a slope---well you can guess the rest----Sorry). If there is no obvious hedgerow the the valve stays shut. Although I have seen at W.C meets the odd grey waste pipe pushed under the van and left open.


----------



## 271 (Jun 26, 2017)

What a load of hysterical clap-trap, it's just a bit of soapy water, get a grip.
The reason motor homes are banned from car parks and sea fronts is the visual intrusion they cause and the intolerance of NIMBYs.
No one gets carried away when their neighbors wash their cars in the street and let soapy water run into the drains.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 26, 2017)

> No one gets carried away when their neighbors wash their cars in the street and let soapy water run into the drains.


Best not try it in Germany then


----------



## malagaoth (Jun 26, 2017)

yes it is just a bit of soapy water  but is that REALLY the point?
it looks bad, most people assume its black waste and bad as it is in a carpark its far worse on the road  a slick of soapy/greasy water is not what the the motorcyclist wants to see in the middle of the road!

I put my hands up, I have been known to discretely empty it into a road side gulley not particulraly proud of it but sometimes needs must and it is only dirty water after all - and probably a lot cleaner than what a shower of rain would wash off the average road  after a couple of dry days


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 26, 2017)

When councils place restrictions on motorhomes overnighting they always cite complaints about waste discharge.   Sometimes the councils have said they receive hundreds of complaints.   The discharge of waste is always the first reason for restricting motorhomes.  The councils say there is public outrage.  One  worried councillor said that the public was outraged because 90% of motorhomes discharge their waste onto the street.   

On questioning under the Freedom of Information Act there have never been complaints from the public in any apapreciable numbers - not anywhere.   I can only think of one – and that wasn't a complaint of waste dischage, only that a _chemcal-like_ stain had been left on the ground.   The outraged councillor (above) was the only person worried in her area.  No member of the public had complained.

Yet even we persist in thinking it a problem.  For myself, I deny it ever happens.   I ask councils for the proof.  There never is any.


----------



## barryd (Jun 27, 2017)

I suspect citing waste discharge as a reason to put up signs is half the time just a cop out.  It doesnt bother me as I know what it is.  No worse really than someone washing a car in the street but Joe Public doesnt know that.  Mind you as also said I would rather someone dumped it in a car park than on a twisty road for me to deal with on a dry day on the bike, that really is dangerous.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jun 27, 2017)

I must admit, I'm intrigued that the full members really do care about this but the free members couldn't give a damb!!

Says it all really!!

Phill


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 27, 2017)

Camper Bob said:


> Just lately I have watched a lot of motorhomes come and go and whilst parked up wherever , espescially public car parks , they have happily had showers , washed , shaved done the dishes etc etc with the grey tap wide open, letting all that soapy , full of skin , hair , food, grease  etc etc .water run all over the place.
> 
> STOP IT.     NOW.  Because next year when you come on your free holidays there will be a sign saying NO CAMPING / OVERNIGHT PARKING , because of inconsiderate , selfish , disrespectful twats like YOU. all of us who have been doing this for years and years without bothering anyone will suffer because of YOU.
> 
> ...



Spot on post Bob.
Instead of punishing those that act responsibly those that behave like idiots must be sorted out.
Severe penalties should be dished out, and they should lose membership of any motorhome organisations for a period. We need some kind of accreditation system. Also if you do witness this take a photo and post it on here, someone of authority may view it, or another poster could report them.

This has to be sorted out ASAP.


----------



## Fisherman (Jun 27, 2017)

time4t said:


> I must admit, I'm intrigued that the full members really do care about this but the free members couldn't give a damb!!
> 
> Says it all really!!
> 
> Phill



Says what Phill.

So only those that pay £20 a year give a ****.

What this all comes to down to are two things ignorance and a lack iof facilities, it's got nothing to do with those that enjoy full membership and those that don't.


----------



## runnach (Jun 27, 2017)

Anyone washing a car in the road it is pretty obvious to people what is happening. A motorhome spilling its contents arouses worst suspicions in people remember most people have never owned so understandable they may think it is black waste.

Leaving your filthy water on car parks etc for people to have to waddle through is also distasteful , and not nice to pull up too.

Leave with only memories and tyre tracks was a school of thought that seems lost on some  It is hard enough to park , why we give ammunition to local authorities and the public seems self destructive 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Jun 27, 2017)

Let's face it, the Motorhome world is full of lazy, stupid, selfish b******s.

If they have not got the wit to work out how to dispose of a few litres of grey water, then they should have their driving licence taken away.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 27, 2017)

As I've said before, don't sit on your arse watching it happen, go over and educate people. If the tell you to feck off and mind your own business take a photo and post it on here and if you feel so strongly about it report them to the relevant authorities. Moaning about on here has been done to death!:baby:


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 27, 2017)

What upsets Councils and the public isn't water coming from a pipe it is the fact that a big white vehicle is parked outside their home, or languishing in a car park for days on end, often with the chairs and sunshade out or stuffed under the van. I've always found that by staying just one night and having nothing out but me and the dog in out of the way car parks, together with getting into conversation with the dog walkers has always kept things friendly.


----------



## jake (Jun 27, 2017)

time4t said:


> I must admit, I'm intrigued that the full members really do care about this but the free members couldn't give a damb!!
> 
> Says it all really!!
> 
> Phill


that's a wee bit harsh init? just cos you pay your money you are better than someone else? whoa!Irun & own a brand new Comanche(£80k of very hard earned money over my working life)I do not class myself any better than anyone no matter the type or style of their pride & joy, I would like to think that this site is for everyone not just the privilegd!Ido give a dam &look to help & educate where it is required not to instigate  predjuce.we all like our m/homes,campervans ,whatever  some may be newer some may be older no difference to me, I will gladly stop & help anyone anywhere  ! as Mr. R. Burns said wer'e a jock tamsons bairns !:wave:


----------



## eddyt (Jun 27, 2017)

caledonia said:


> As I've said before, don't sit on your arse watching it happen, go over and educate people. If the tell you to feck off and mind your own business take a photo and post it on here and if you feel so strongly about it report them to the relevant authorities. Moaning about on here has been done to death!:baby:


hi
  i would not report them to the authorities as it will bring it to there
  attention to ban everyone. wher they would not have known.
  the authorities could not do anything against a individual anyway.
  they might log it in there complaints file.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 27, 2017)

Fisherman said:


> Spot on post Bob.
> *Instead of punishing those that act responsibly those that behave like idiots must be sorted out.
> Severe penalties should be dished out*, and they should lose membership of any motorhome organisations for a period. We need some kind of accreditation system. Also if you do witness this take a photo and post it on here, someone of authority may view it, or another poster could report them.
> 
> This has to be sorted out ASAP.



Right on the button.

It's a fundamental principle that you don't create a new law if there are existing laws to deal with a situation.   This is where one or two councils have come unstuck with their efforts to create a byelaw and after objections have had their proposed byelaws regarding overnight parking refused. You can see it here: Local government legislation: byelaws - GOV.UK

_"A byelaw cannot be made where alternative legislative measures already exist that could be used to address the problem" _

TROs are not governed by the same rule but the principle remains.   We do often hear about dog fouling penalties being applied but I have never heard of a motorhomer being issued with a fixed penalty notice because of his fouling the ground.

The public does not complain about us.  Councils never have complaints on file.  Councils do not apply existing remedies.  So, why do they continually introduce new restrictions on our overnight parking?   One thing it is not for;  it is not because we discharge waste on the highway – we are not guilty and we should not admit guilt.  Ever.   Don't give them ammunition.   They have none of their own - don't let them say, _"well, you admit it in your own forums"_

Not that it bothers me - I haven't had a van since eight this morning.


----------



## Camper Bob (Jun 27, 2017)

caledonia said:


> It maybe they are newbies and don't know any better. Rather than sit and watch them making an ar5e of it why didn't you go and show them how it should be done?



I have recieved many f#ck off's but out of the recent offenders , an elderly couple in a very new VW T whatever , didn't think it mattered in a forest car park , and the other two large mhomes ? 4 or 5 Irish blokes , you first.


----------



## Camper Bob (Jun 27, 2017)

caledonia said:


> As I've said before, don't sit on your arse watching it happen, go over and educate people. If the tell you to feck off and mind your own business take a photo and post it on here and if you feel so strongly about it report them to the relevant authorities. Moaning about on here has been done to death!:baby:



Local authorities don't put up signs saying , well behaved campers only. 

Moaning on here is for me merely  a vent , you don't have to read it , nor expect anything to come of it.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 27, 2017)

Camper Bob said:


> I have recieved many f#ck off's but out of the recent offenders , an elderly couple in a very new VW T whatever , didn't think it mattered in a forest car park , and the other two large mhomes ? 4 or 5 Irish blokes , you first.



In a forest car park or grassed area I would agree it doesn't really matter. It's going to drain freely and not leave a mark. I think it's more of an issue on a paved or tarred car park. Most people are happy to take advise, even four Irish gentlemen.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Jun 27, 2017)

Think you've got problems I'm sick to the teeth of cats coming and 
SHITTING in my garden where I play with my grandaughters with the 
model diggers and trucks if you've got a problem with a bit of shower 
water dripping out of someones van then you must be short of some 
thing to do and write about   :wave:


----------



## alcam (Jun 27, 2017)

Obviously best to do discretely but not a major offence in my (or most people's) book .
It is actually an offence to empty mop buckets down drains , people do it all the time


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Opinions*

Hmmm...some interesting points of view !! I forgot to turn tap off at a CL in a field with long grass but when I looked upon departure you couldn't tell. Spose it depends where you are, I think the main point is not to abuse a car park or WC spot. Grey waste....be considerate....black waste.....we are humans not cats so deffo needs appropriate dumping LOL !!  As for general overnighting I think the issues are pressures from hotel/guest-house/camp-site owning councilors and the old "travellers" fear factor. Oh, and personally, in this uncertain world, I would not advise anyone to challenge what they see as "bad moho behavior" in case of violent response.....just leave a terse note on there windscreen when there're away....much safer!!  Maja


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 28, 2017)

I left my toenail clippings and a small amount of dog hair at Fort George this morning I figured what the heck it's biodegradable and I thought I'd sweep the van out while Bill and Sue went round the fort, hope I'm not banished to the naughty corner for this unruly behaviour.


----------



## AllanD (Jun 28, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I left my toenail clippings and a small amount of dog hair at Fort George this morning I figured what the heck it's biodegradable and I thought I'd sweep the van out while Bill and Sue went round the fort, hope I'm not banished to the naughty corner for this unruly behaviour.



Depends if your toenails were clean or not :lol-053:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 28, 2017)

AllanD said:


> Depends if your toenails were clean or not :lol-053:



Just had a shower so they were spotless and no nail varnish on them can't guarantee the dog hairs were clean although the dogs were in the sea most of the day yesterday.


----------



## maingate (Jun 28, 2017)

gipsy_jo said:


> Think you've got problems I'm sick to the teeth of cats coming and
> SHITTING in my garden where I play with my grandaughters with the
> model diggers and trucks if you've got a problem with a bit of shower
> water dripping out of someones van then you must be short of some
> thing to do and write about   :wave:



Leave a SApade or Trowel out for the Cats.

They prefer to bury their Poo.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have done for years, and will continue to do so for years, the following:

Close grey water cock.
Use van until grey water tank is full.
If parked on dirt or grass, open grey water cock and move on.
If parked on hard surface. Move to a road and park over a drain. Open grey water cock.
As above when (rarely) on a camp site.

Can't see the problem in the above method.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jul 2, 2017)

Enjoying a stay at Southend on sea. Lovely weather and I just emptied my grey water tank over some waste ground.  Don't feel like taking it home with me.


----------



## Gnomus (Jul 2, 2017)

Bopper said:


> I have done for years, and will continue to do so for years, the following:
> 
> Close grey water cock.
> Use van until grey water tank is full.
> ...



agree but wish grey water cock on my Eldiss based van was on the passenger side so that i can m
ore easily park over a drain or verge


----------



## chrsrwlns (Jul 2, 2017)

*Grey water tank emptying*

A good way of hopefully stopping this practice would be to take a photo of offending vehicles, then post the photos on this site. Just make sure the number plate is showing.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 2, 2017)

Then camp site owners, council and  land owners and all motorhome hater's will have all the bullet's they need, provided by ourselves .


----------



## Miksan (Jul 2, 2017)

chrsrwlns said:


> A good way of hopefully stopping this practice would be to take a photo of offending vehicles, then post the photos on this site. Just make sure the number plate is showing.



Not a good idea mate.


----------



## n brown (Jul 2, 2017)

i also can't agree with naming and shaming.
let's imagine a scenario or two - someone forgets to close the valve after emptying, a hose joint fails , a passing brat opens the valve - whatever- this can backfire badly


----------



## iampatman (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok, lets expand this a little bit. Suppose our generally socially responsible motorhomer (let's call him Pat) is driving along, spots a small lay by which is not tarmac or concrete, just rough scraped earth probably with a few potholes, he may be in UK, he may be in Europe. Pat pulls over and makes a pot of coffee for himself and his wife and noticing that the van is at the perfect angle and it's a quiet road opens up the grey water tap. Coffee drunk, Pat tips the grounds into the grass, rinses cups and coffee pot in warm water and chucks contents of bowl in hedge (first removing coffee pot and cups). Pat now closes grey water tap (doesn't want the last dregs spilling on the road) and before driving off checks the road for other vehicles and seeing nobody pops into the bushes for a pee. Suitably refreshed and empty of bladder Pat drives off but not before collecting a bit of litter and balancing it on the overflowing dustbin.

Any motorhoming sins committed here? Should Pat modify his behaviour or is he already on some slippery slope and the next thing he'll be doing is burying the contents of his cassette in some remote location (Hmmm, new set of POIs maybe - Tap/Toilet/Appropriate burial area?).

Pat


----------



## Miksan (Jul 2, 2017)

Pat should beware of the grey water police.:danger:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 2, 2017)

I'd say Pat could consider that although the said road may be quiet
he should assume that some cars and motorcaravans may stop in 
the layby and the occupiers will take a leak and drop grey water
so bearing that in mind perhaps Pat should bucket his grey water
and dump as far as practicable away from the layby similarly when 
taking his leak.

Meantime I think I'll soon be suffering G.W. P. S. ie Grey Water 
Paranoid Syndrome after reading this thread.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 3, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I'd say Pat could consider that although the said road may be quiet
> he should assume that some cars and motorcaravans may stop in
> the layby and the occupiers will take a leak and drop grey water
> so bearing that in mind perhaps Pat should bucket his grey water
> ...



The distance I, and many of my generation, can project their pee is limited I'm afraid.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 3, 2017)

Pat peeing in the bushes isn't a problem, nor in my mind is emptying the grey waste onto grass, both soon disapear, the problem is only on hard standing, you only have to go to the lorry park at services to find out why., especially on a hot day.   Anybody got a peg for my nose?


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 5, 2017)

gipsy_jo said:


> Think you've got problems I'm sick to the teeth of cats coming and
> SHITTING in my garden where I play with my grandaughters with the
> model diggers and trucks if you've got a problem with a bit of shower
> water dripping out of someones van then you must be short of some
> thing to do and write about   :wave:



Miserable toe rag. Get a cat.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jul 5, 2017)

Back from my latest trip. Had a lovely one. Now:
Can't believe that people on here would be out looking through binoculars to see if anyone has their cock open, taking photo's .... bloody ridiculous.

Look! I admit to letting my grey water go on grassland, rough ground and down road drains. If you want my vehicle registration number it's BS04 BOP. Go on report me.

Just as a matter of interest, have you a clue as to how many lorry drivers / joe public pee in a roadside lay-by?


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just as a matter of interest, have you a clue as to how many lorry drivers / joe public pee in a roadside lay-by?[/QUOTE].                Most men over 60 !! bring back public toilets


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jul 5, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> Just as a matter of interest, have you a clue as to how many lorry drivers / joe public pee in a roadside lay-by?


.                Most men over 60 !! bring back public toilets[/QUOTE]

Millions Molly, and you are spot on. More public toilets.  Talking of waste, we have travelled miles and miles without seeing one roadside litter bin. I have noticed that in some counties there is one in nearly every lay-by. In some there are many but always overflowing and in others none at all. Another 'Blame the cuts' policy?


----------



## Byronic (Jul 5, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> The distance I, and many of my generation, can project their pee is limited I'm afraid.




Should be able to manage 3" as a minimum I would hope!

Anyway wildcamping is about lateral thinking, pee in the grey water bucket, 
then take that for a discreet remote walk for the disposing of.

Actually a drone might be the answer, tie a pee filled bag on it 
and release at a safe sensible distance much like putting out a small forest fire.:idea:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 5, 2017)

Camper Bob said:


> I have recieved many f#ck off's but out of the recent offenders , an elderly couple in a very new VW T whatever , didn't think it mattered in a forest car park , and the other two large mhomes ? 4 or 5 Irish blokes , you first.



not worth confronting somebody for dumping waste water especially nowadays ,thats assuming you dont mind eating liquidated food through a straw for a few weeks .too many  people been badly injured or even killed for less through road rage . best just let them get on with it i also doubt councils are banning motor homes for just dumping waste water .i think it could be more to do with the public putting complaints in because they just dont want 10 motorhomers parking up for days on end and turning the place into a buck shee camp site with tables and chairs out and awnings taking up space . and the fact many camp site owners that pay lots of money to local councils  for licences, council tax ,and other things for there camp sites complain to them .


----------



## Lee (Jul 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I left my toenail clippings and a small amount of dog hair at Fort George this morning I figured what the heck it's biodegradable and I thought I'd sweep the van out while Bill and Sue went round the fort, hope I'm not banished to the naughty corner for this unruly behaviour.



Ye Barred!!!!!!
Don't darken our site again.


----------



## The laird (Jul 5, 2017)

LEElinda said:


> Ye Barred!!!!!!
> Don't darken our site again.



Naughty step imho


----------



## Lee (Jul 5, 2017)

*Just a quick note.*

My comment was meant in jest.

Please don't attack Annie in this thread for her misdemeanour because as we are all well aware she has a delicate disposition and can be easily upset.


----------



## The laird (Jul 5, 2017)

Would that be that dreaded vodkacannaegetenoughoit disease ,(shame for )Her.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 6, 2017)

Really bright coming on to a public forum and stating that you dump your grey water where you think it's appropriate. Guess what these posts may be read by those who decide where you can wild camp.
Quite frankly I don't care what you do with your grey water, and if I did what you do, I would never come on here and admit my culpability.
Why oh why give those narrow minded idiots who put up there petty signs ammunition.
We have to win over the local politicians, make friends with the locals, put their minds at ease, add to the local economies. Not give them more reasons to tell us that we are not welcome.

Drop your grey water wherever you think appropriate, but keep it to yourself.
I have a drain outside my home I drain my grey water there.

But anyone who has been found draining black water irresponsibly should be removed from this forum, and reported to the authorities. Wild camping will never flourish without the support of some outwith our community, why alienate them, we need them.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jul 6, 2017)

Camper Bob said:


> Just lately I have watched a lot of motorhomes come and go and whilst parked up wherever , espescially public car parks , they have happily had showers , washed , shaved done the dishes etc etc with the grey tap wide open, letting all that soapy , full of skin , hair , food, grease  etc etc .water run all over the place.
> 
> STOP IT.     NOW.  Because next year when you come on your free holidays there will be a sign saying NO CAMPING / OVERNIGHT PARKING , because of inconsiderate , selfish , disrespectful twats like YOU. all of us who have been doing this for years and years without bothering anyone will suffer because of YOU.
> 
> ...



Saw it on Orkney ... the public toilets at the end of Churchill Barrier number 4 ... we'd stayed there two separate nights a few days apart and not a sign of our presence showed either night except for a minimum of litter in the big wheelie bin.

During our second stay, a big fancy MH pulled in, a respectable looking elderly couple with a dog (or two) and the wifie promptly headed for the toilets, almost halfway there she shouted back to her OH "You'd better bring the RADAR key!" ... this bugged me because I feel strongly that able bodied people shouldn't be using the disabled toilets (all the Orkney toilets we found were immaculate,) and neither of them appeared disabled.  I will admit that after being caught out in Thurso late at night before we sailed we walked about a mile in search of open toilets and found none (Porta Potti got its first use)  and hearing her mention of the RADAR Key a few days later, did get me thinking it would have been handy to have a key as I was parked up beside locked toilets, but it just goes against my sense of decency to do so.  Sorry, I digress ...

Anyway, said elderly couple hung about for an hour or so, had a cuppa and walked their dog(s) ... then drove off leaving a streak of grey water running across the carpark from where they had been parked ... happily, it was well away from us and ran down the hill away from us, but still I thought is was a bit rude of them.  Ok it was probably just water from their rinsed tea cups, but grey water is grey water.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jul 6, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I left my toenail clippings and a small amount of dog hair at Fort George this morning I figured what the heck it's biodegradable and I thought I'd sweep the van out while Bill and Sue went round the fort, hope I'm not banished to the naughty corner for this unruly behaviour.



Hooligan! .... just kidding, I can't criticize anyone considering the amount of dog hair I sweep out of my van on a regular basis, as for toenails, I can't reach my toes so that doesn't happen out of the bath.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 7, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> I left my toenail clippings and a small amount of dog hair at Fort George this morning I figured what the heck it's biodegradable and I thought I'd sweep the van out while Bill and Sue went round the fort, hope I'm not banished to the naughty corner for this unruly behaviour.


 don't blame the dog you were spotted clipping your bikini line .


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 7, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> During our second stay, a big fancy MH pulled in, a respectable looking elderly couple with a dog (or two) and the wifie promptly headed for the toilets, almost halfway there she shouted back to her OH "You'd better bring the RADAR key!" ... this bugged me because I feel strongly that able bodied people shouldn't be using the disabled toilets (all the Orkney toilets we found were immaculate,) and neither of them appeared disabled.



Never judge a book by its cover, they may not have appeared disabled but believe me if either suffer from IBS, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's etc they wont look disabled by they need the loo quicker than anybody.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jul 7, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> Never judge a book by its cover, they may not have appeared disabled but believe me if either suffer from IBS, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's etc they wont look disabled by they need the loo quicker than anybody.



You are correct of course, there are all kinds of disabilities I have had many an occasion when I've been in desperate need of a toilet in a desperate hurry, but I was kinda going on the fact that the "public" toilets were open, empty and clean plus the fact that they appeared to be able bodied ... I formed this opinion based upon the fact that they took their dog(s) walkies for about an hour or so, however, there might have been a third person in the vehicle that went unseen who could well have needed the facilities inside the disabled toilet ... I have no idea what's in them apart from hand rails etc.

In fairness, I should add that I never actually witnessed them using the disabled toilet ... it was only the fact that the woman shouted it that caught my attention ... maybe it's roomier and more suitable for emptying black water?

Who knows.


----------



## NomadicNeti (Jul 7, 2017)

*Waste water*

Right  but the general public or those without a motorhome don't k ow that waste water spewing from u derneayh a van isn't dirty water fae the toilet. Before I got my van if I saw water poring out underneath I would think it was toilet dumping.
Also somebody washing their car is usually outside their house and I to a street drain not  in a cat park with people walking through it.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jul 7, 2017)

On several occasions I have witnessed coaches dumping their black waste straight onto the side of the road.


----------



## angelaa (Jul 10, 2017)

As usual, the few ruin it for everybody.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 10, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> You are correct of course, there are all kinds of disabilities I have had many an occasion when I've been in desperate need of a toilet in a desperate hurry, but I was kinda going on the fact that the "public" toilets were open, empty and clean plus the fact that they appeared to be able bodied ... I formed this opinion based upon the fact that they took their dog(s) walkies for about an hour or so, however, there might have been a third person in the vehicle that went unseen who could well have needed the facilities inside the disabled toilet ... I have no idea what's in them apart from hand rails etc.
> 
> In fairness, I should add that I never actually witnessed them using the disabled toilet ... it was only the fact that the woman shouted it that caught my attention ... maybe it's roomier and more suitable for emptying black water?
> 
> Who knows.


. Disabled toilets are free  ???


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jul 10, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> . Disabled toilets are free  ???



I never thought of that ... but all the toilets on Orkney are free, or certainly all the ones we found.

But, you may have a point, Kyle of Lochalsh charge 20p but the disabled toilet is free.


----------



## Camper Bob (Jul 11, 2017)

gipsy_jo said:


> Think you've got problems I'm sick to the teeth of cats coming and
> SHITTING in my garden where I play with my grandaughters with the
> model diggers and trucks if you've got a problem with a bit of shower
> water dripping out of someones van then you must be short of some
> thing to do and write about   :wave:



I shoot any cats I see in my garden, I've been banged up and didn't like it so I restrain from shooting irritating Grandads in motorhomes.


----------

